# Bareback Pad Comfort Plus W/Thinline?



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new bareback pad for winter riding. Anybody have experience with the Comfort Plus w/thinline? Any other brands I should consider? Thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't even know there is one! If your budget allows - I'd go with it. I use Thinline pad in every day riding (under saddle), and wouldn't ride without one personally. I do have bareback pad, but it's on cheaper side. If I'd know about Comfort Plus years back I'd much rather get that one instead (I'm not positive it was on market then).


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never used one either but I definitely want one of these! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just be sure there's no hardware to bother your legs. I do hope you won't get one with stirurps or if so that you remove them as they are false securuty and the weight of your legs resting in them can make the horse sore from the pressure of the narrow webbing on his back.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

I never use stirrups with a bareback pad. I think I'll try this one out and will post a review afterwards if anybody is interested. What caught my eye on this pad was the contour shape/comfort material for the horse, plus it has a grippy seat and rings so I can use a breast collar.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, please share the experience. There are "bareback pad" threads all the time, I'm sure it'd be very helpful to have a feedback on this one.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

I got my pad today, so here's my thoughts on it so far:

Looks well made and it's comfortable. Nice contour. I didn't notice much slipping and I had it cinched comfy for my girl. The seat is nice and grippy so I felt very secure. Not slippery like the cheap ones I've tried. At the end of my ride, the pad was a bit back from where I placed it, but not bad. I can't attest to it's durability as I just got it, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting. i never knew thinline made a bareback pad... must go research.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

OOooooh, I just looked up the thinline bareback pad. That looks nice. I'll be curious to hear reviews, particularly if it would dull the sensation of riding on a shark fin.


----------

